# Blackberry Z30 Can not access settings



## dano_61

Hello

I have a blackberry Z30 i can not access my settings , when i click on settings I get a white screen, can Android phones get virus 

Thank you

dan


----------



## plodr

Apparently you have to run autoloader.
Read these two threads
https://forums.crackberry.com/black...device-bb-link-sachesi-fails-connect-1095454/

https://forums.crackberry.com/gener...-f2/my-z30-setting-screen-goes-black-1115341/


----------



## dano_61

Hi podr thank you for responding, how do i know which version is for my phone, i cannot get in my settings


----------



## plodr

You can't, if you can't access settings.


----------



## dano_61

Hi Plodr

I fixed the issue, i connected my phone to my computer and logged in Blackberry Link, there was a update available, i downloaded the update rebooted, that set my settings back to factory now my phone is better than when i got it !!!


----------



## plodr

Factory settings are good if nothing else works properly. I'm glad you managed to fix it.


----------



## dano_61

Thanks for your help, i found new features with the updates, I think you were the one who lead me to Blackberry Link ?


----------

